
Evernote’s July 1st Server Problem - frossie
http://blog.evernote.com/2010/08/09/july1/
======
frossie
Phil Libin always seems to strike the right tone when talking to his
customers. I don't know whether it comes naturally or whether he has to work
at it, but it sure gives me warm fuzzies.

